# Milwalkee regulator bubble counter



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

for those of you who have the Milwalkee regulator. How often does the bubble counter need to be refilled. Obviously before it empties, but how long on adverage does that take. Also, has anyone had experiance with this bubble counter fluid I have read about aquatic-store has it...their description



> Bubble Counter Liquid
> Special high viscosity liquid to prevent evaporation and spillage in Bubble Counter. It is also fun to see your bubbles ascend in slow motion. To be used externally only and comes in 60 mL bottle
> 
> Bubble Counter FluidMM


Is this fluid that much better? I understand that it will not evaporate as fast as water, which translates to less wear and tear on the bubble counter, but is it worth it?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

On my Milwaukee regulator the bottom O-ring seal on the bubble counter leaked and wouldn't stop, so the water in the counter kept slowly leaking out. I finally just removed the bubble counter. I don't regret doing so.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've replaced mine about every 2 months or so with tap water. It really isn't all that that important after you had it going stead for about a month. So I rarely even check. 

Never had any experience using any other fluid besides tap, but I hear glycerin works well.

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

In the winter with the forced air heat, I have to replace the water every 2 weeks or so, but in the summer, it usually runs about 4 - 6 weeks. I refill mine with distilled water, since we have a high kh, and I don't want the gunk buildup. I've heard that glycerin does indeed extend the evaporation time, even though I've never tried it.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Bubble Counter Fluid*



kwc1974 said:


> for those of you who have the Milwalkee regulator. How often does the bubble counter need to be refilled. Obviously before it empties, but how long on adverage does that take. Also, has anyone had experiance with this bubble counter fluid I have read about aquatic-store has it...their description
> 
> Is this fluid that much better? I understand that it will not evaporate as fast as water, which translates to less wear and tear on the bubble counter, but is it worth it?


The famous "Fluid" is pure glycerine you can buy that at any pharmacy.


----------

